# The Inbetweeners



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

What a crack - never laughted so much in my life.
Its so true what they do and think about (Same as me when I was that age).

Last week watched all the TV series and tonight just finished the movie.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It is great, one of my favourite shows. I love every episode and the film. Shame there will probably be no more


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved the series - didn't rate the film as much but it was still hilarious.

Bus w*nkers! :lol:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

My best bit is when the guy cam came knocking on the door the next morning when the boys played golf with the flowers.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I know you're in there!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Never seen it on tv but the movie made me laugh.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Feed the pony :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Epic in every way!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

as above! Epic


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

The funniest part of that film is when they all dance over to the girls! My face hurt so much.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

One of my favorite TV Series of all time. I found the movie to be a little predictable in places but still really funny.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Series was brilliant. Didnt think the film was as good, but funny all the same


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cracking series, the film reminds me of the first lads holiday holiday I went on to Ibiza


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Loved the work experience episode :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its the only time ive been in the cinema and everyone has laughed loud was just crazy signs of a good film


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

The film is cracking, the series is funny to.Some of the things they say is just hahaha

The camping one is funny when they talk about banging will mum lmao


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

There all funny. One of the funniest shows ever for sure. Thought maybe the movie might not be as good but didn't disappoint thank god.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the show was/is awesome,the film,not so much,Jay was hardly in it enough and i think they just over stretched an episode into a film length episode and it didnt work imho.it reminded me a lot of kevin and perry.6 out of 10 for me.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> the show was/is awesome,the film,not so much,Jay was hardly in it enough and i think they just over stretched an episode into a film length episode and it didnt work imho.it reminded me a lot of kevin and perry.6 out of 10 for me.


You would get on really well with Brad @ AmD! He is broken too! :lol: I bet you like the film Bridesmaids? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

The best bit in the film I was crying at the dance scene


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

cracks me up every time :lol: :lol:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

its funny no matter how many times you watch it!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw on their Facebook page that they've been given the go ahead to make a 2nd film - fingers crossed it happens,I've watched the movie at least 10 times now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> You would get on really well with Brad @ AmD! He is broken too! :lol: I bet you like the film Bridesmaids? :lol: :lol:


I wasn't fussed on it to be honest. Seemed a bit like chicks trying to make a girl version of the hangover imho. I was looking at getting my 520 remapped so I think I may pop in later in the year lol.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely brillaint film couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> I wasn't fussed on it to be honest. Seemed a bit like chicks trying to make a girl version of the hangover imho. I was looking at getting my 520 remapped so I think I may pop in later in the year lol.


:lol: Brad, doesn't like Inbetweeners film but loves Bridesmaids.

520d's go very well :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

:thumb: Friend :thumb:

:thumb:Football Friend:thumb:

:lol:


----------

